
What can you ask for in a job negotiation, beyond salary?  what's common - ohjeez
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/how-companies-can-sweeten-the-deal-to-attract-new-it-hires-1808.html
======
itamarst
Since this is HP, how about not providing technology to ICE and the Israeli
occupation?

